#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  قصه من مجلة الجريمة الكويتيه - أبكتني كثيرا...

## Mrs. Virgo

وكاتبها هو بدر العجيل وهذه القصة هي: 
لم يكن مقتنعا بذبح اخته ولكن ابناء عمومته ووالده ارغموه على غسل العار واذا لم يفعلوا فالمتطوعون كثر, وامام هذا الواقع المر نفذ جريمته دون ان يتأكد فيما اذا كانت اخته مظلومة ام لا!


يقول الشاب لـــ((الجريمة)) بعد ان حصل على حكم المحكمة: 
بينما كنت في نزهة برية مع احد اصدقائي رن هاتفي فإذا برجل يصرخ ويشتم فعرفت انه والدي فسألته عن سبب كل هذ الصراخ فقال :التار و لا العار ياولدي, فتعجبت!!.... وسألته مالأمر فقال نحن الآن في بيت عمك ويجب أن تحضر بسرعة وبالفعل توجهت إلى بيت عمي وهو أكبر من والدي , و عندما وصلت وجدت جمعا من الاقارب تركزت نظراتهم تجاهي وجلست بجوار ابي وقلت له مالأمر؟ قال اسمع اتصلت بي جدتك تخبرني أن اختك لها علاقة مع شاب وسألته من هذا قال فلان , وسألته كيف حدث ذلك؟ قال منذ أكثر من سنتين ذهبت أختك الى منزل جدك وجدتك وكان ذلك الشاب يلاحق اختك حين تذهب الى الجمعية والسوق وكان يتحرش بها حتى عرف البيت, فبدأ بمرافبتها ومطاردتها حين تذهب وتعود من المدرسة وذات يوم استخرج رقم هاتف المنزل وبدأ في معاكستها و كان يتحدث معها الى ان رمى بشباكه عليها ةاستطاع ان يؤثر عليها لدرجة انه صار يتردد على المنزل ليشاهدها وهي تخرج وذات يوم قال لها انه يريد ان يلتقي بها ويتحدث اليها فرفضت لكنه اصر وقال لها اذا لم توافقي فسوف اشهر بسمعتك في المدرسة وعند الجيران وانه سيبلغ أهلها اذا لم تنفذ طلبه, وقال لها انه مجرد لقاء عند الباب وادعى انه يريد الزواج منها وانه سوف يتقدم لخطبتها ولكن لابد ان يشاهدها لأمر هام, ثم طلب منها ان تخرج معه لكن اختك رفضت وقالت له انها لا تستطيع ان تخرج معه وحدها, فقال: اذن اراك عند الباب عند المغرب حيث ان جدك وجدتك لا يستطيعان مراقبتك. وبالفعل التقى الشاب بأختك عند الباب وصار يتحدث معها من خلف الباب وسمعتهما جدتك وهما يتحدثان عند الباب فصرخت عليهما فهرب الشاب أما أختك فقالت لها جدتك سوف أبلغ أهلك بما حصل .. 
يقول الشاب:عندما سمع ابي واعمامي ثاروا وانتشر الخبر بين ابناء عمومتي الذين قالوا لأبي يجب غسل العار و أقنعوا ابي ان يسلمهم ابنته لكي يغسلوا العار لكن أبي رفض في البداية وقال لن نفعل شيئا حتى يحضر اخوها وعندما حضرت إليهم أثروا بي و أنا الشاب الذي كان يضرب به المثل في الحكمة والتعقل, حيث أصروا على غسل العار ومن شدة كلامهم قلت لهم سأريحكم من ذلك و أذكر أن احد أبناء عمومتي قال لي(إذا لم تغسل العار فاترك غيرك يفعلها)), فرفضت وقلت لهم انا صاحب القرار ولستم انتم وفي اليوم التالي اتفقت مع والدي على ان نخرج في الصباح الباكر ونأخذ اختي معنا ونقضي عليها في البر دون أن يعرف أحدا بالأمر وبالفعل فقد ايقظت أختي من النوم وكانت في بيت جدتي وقالت إلى اين تأخذاني؟ فقلت لها : إلى البيت لكي نرى ما سنفعله معك بشأن علاقتك بالشاب, فقالت والله لم ارتكب شيئا يغضب الله مني ولم يحدث شيئا بيني وبين الشاب لكننا لم نأبه لكلامها وفي الطريق قلت لأبي قد نكون ظلمنا اختي, فقال ابي ليست مظلومة ثم طلب مني ان اغسل العار وقال سوف اوكل لك اكبر المحامين في البلد وذهبت إلى المطبخ و أحضرت سكينا وكانت حادة جدا وذهبنا انا و أبي و أختي إلى البر وكانت تقول إلى اين تأخذاني وكنت انظر اليها ولا أتكلم وفي الطريق نظرت إلي وقالت اني أرى موتي في عينيك يا أخي, فرق قلبي لها لكن نظرات والدي كانت قاسية وعندما وصلنا إلى منطقة تخلو من البشر ونزلنا من السيارة و كانت تقف تتحدث مع أبي حتى أتيت لها من الخلف فأمسكت بها من رأسها ثم نحرتها كما تنحر الخراف فسقطت على الارض وتركتها غارقة في بركة من الدماء تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة, وأذكر آخر شئ قالته قبل أن تتوفى أنا مظلومة ولن أسامحكم. 
ثم ضممتها الى صدري و أجهشت بالبكاء على مافعلته و كيف سولت لي نفسي بان اقوم بهذه الفعلة و سلمت نفسي الى العدالة وسجنت كما سجن ذلك الشاب ومنذ ذلك اليوم وانا لا أستطيع النوم فكلما غفت عيني راودني ذلك المشهد وأطلب من الله أن يغفر لي

منقول

----------


## ابن مصر

اعوذ باللة من التخلف والظلم والجهل
واعوذ باللة من الشيكان الرجيم!!!!!
لا الة الا اللة --ربما كانت مظلومة!!!!
لعنة اللة علي الجهل والتخلف!!!!!!
هو سبب مشكالنا لنا العرب!!!!!!!!
[shdw]اختيارك من القصص حلوا يا لميسةباشاة!!![/shdw] 
ابن مصر

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

فعلا .......... هو تخلف وظلم ........ 
أو حتى إن لم يكن ظلم ........
فإن البنت ليست إله ........... !!

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

الناس دي معندهاش عقل
او بتفكر بطريقة بدائية جدا 
يعني ايه يقتلوها 
في حاجة اسمها التفاهم 
ولا هما ميعرفوهوش 
بس خلاص الكلام هيعمل ايه دلوقتي 
اللي حصل حصل 
والبنت راحت ضحية مايسمى الشرف رغم انها شريفة 
بعدين ولاد عمها دول مالهم ومالها 
الموضوع كان المفروض يكون بين الاب والاخ وبنتهم
بس خلاص اللي حصل حصل 
واعوذ بالله من جهل الشعوب 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## بسمله

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

والله حتى كلامى عاجز


انه يوصف بشر بالنوعيه دى


لكن حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


تسلم ايدك Mrs. Virgo

وبانتظار مواضيعك دايما

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله
اللهم ارحمها و ادخلها جنتك
و اغفر لاهلها

----------


## sea_wolf

لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله
اللهم ارحمها و ادخلها جنتك
 اية زنبها ايه التخلف دى 
تخلف بغيض

----------

